
Trump may be growing weary of Dr. Fauci - jenny8lee
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/23/us/politics/coronavirus-trump-fauci.html
======
kjs3
Fauci has been through the AIDS epidemic. He's been through the fire and stood
up to competent, knowledgeable critics. Trump doesn't have anything to counter
Fauci.

------
throw03172019
Broken link for me.

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
Needs .html at the end

[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/23/us/politics/coronavirus-t...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/23/us/politics/coronavirus-
trump-fauci.html)

~~~
dang
Added. Thanks!

